

Ask HN: Do remote workers need a H1-B visa? - dataker


======
mtmail
If they're outside the United States they won't need a visa. They can visit
and work in the United States office on business trips (usually max 90 days).

------
senthilnayagam
if you live in US and not a US citizen, you need a work visa to work in US

